# Third Party Lenses for the RF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2021)

> Here is a listing of all of the available third-party lenses for the RF mount. Canon has been coming down on third-party lenses with autofocus for patent violations, so most lenses out there are manual focus only. We assume that we will see third-party autofocus lenses for the RF mount in the future.
> If we’re missing any RF mount lenses, please let us know.
> 7artisans | AstrHori | Brightin Star | Cheecar | Fujinon | Funleader | IRIX | KamLan | Kipon | Lensbaby | Meike | Meyer-Optik Görlitz | Mitakon Zhongyi | NiSi | Rokinon |...



Continue reading...


----------



## Konachu (Jan 13, 2021)

I have the TTartisan 11mm f/2.8 fisheye for RF also. Good fun cheap lens.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2021)

Konachu said:


> I have the TTartisan 11mm f/2.8 fisheye for RF also. Good fun cheap lens.



Thanks, I added it to the list.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 13, 2021)

While only Samyang/Rokinon offers them right now, I think that with MILC largely eliminating the difference in autofocus accuracy between native and 3rd party glass, there's never been a stronger reason to invest in these cheaper lenses.


----------



## trulandphoto (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



The Lensbaby Trio 28mm f/3.5 also comes in RF mount.


----------



## iamTTboy (Jan 13, 2021)

I am hoping for a RF version of the Tamron 17-35 2.8-4 that will be more compact, otherwise the EF is still pretty good


----------



## noncho (Jan 13, 2021)

Basically all 3rd party lenses ready for Sony E can easily come for RF.
Samyang 45 1.8 and 75 1.8 for example.
Or the compact Tamron 2.8 zoom lenses.

P.S. + Sigma 85 1.4 DN


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 13, 2021)

I think we may end up needing a different term to describe RF mounts from third parties if they're not *true* RF (using high speed protocols, with control ring)

Because, as we all know, it's a lot easier just to use the mechanical mount of the RF system but send the 1987 vintage EF protocols to the camera - which Sigma and the other third parties finally understand after quite a long time of getting it almost but not quite right.

I'd call them EF-R lenses, for lenses using the RF mount with EF protocols..

Does it really matter?

I doubt that an 'EF-R' lens would focus as fast as a native RF lens could. They still could be very good lenses, maybe the difference won't be that much in real world use. But I would hesitate to call them true 'RF' lenses.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> I think we may end up needing a different term to describe RF mounts from third parties if they're not *true* RF (using high speed protocols, with control ring)
> 
> Because, as we all know, it's a lot easier just to use the mechanical mount of the RF system but send the 1987 vintage EF protocols to the camera - which Sigma and the other third parties finally understand after quite a long time of getting it almost but not quite right.
> 
> ...



I don't think so, they are lenses with native RF mounts, I don't care too much about what optical design they use or if they use the EF or RF protocols. Canon's RF 50 f/1.8 is basically a 50-year-old optical design with a few tweaks and updated element types and the control ring. Whether or not they're manual focus or autofocus doesn't really change that. Making up a name like "EF-R" would confuse everyone.


----------



## AJ (Jan 13, 2021)

Any word on Tokina? Zeiss? Voigtlander?


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jan 13, 2021)

From https://alikgriffin.com/list-of-canon-rf-lenses/ I also found:









Yasuhara Anthy 35mm f1.8 Review & Sample Photos | Alik Griffin


The Yasuhara Anthy 35mm f1.8 is a compact full manual full-frame mirrorless lens. With a bright f1.8 aperture the lens is a fantastic choice for low light shooters or portrait shooters that love that…




alikgriffin.com





*List of Yasuhara Lenses**Elements**Filter**Check Price*Anthy 35mm f1.8 Review9/752mmAvailable

Plus he/they expect more LAOWA / Venus Optics coming soon:

9mm f5.614/10_—_coming soon11mm f4.514/10_ Ø62mm_coming soon

Viltrox ?:

*Lens Name**Elements**Filter Size**Check Price*Viltrox 20mm f1.812/9——


----------



## dwarven (Jan 13, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> I think we may end up needing a different term to describe RF mounts from third parties if they're not *true* RF (using high speed protocols, with control ring)
> 
> Because, as we all know, it's a lot easier just to use the mechanical mount of the RF system but send the 1987 vintage EF protocols to the camera - which Sigma and the other third parties finally understand after quite a long time of getting it almost but not quite right.
> 
> ...



I have the Sigma EF 70-200mm F2.8 DG OS HSM on my R6, and I don't know if it's physically possible to focus faster than that lens does.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 13, 2021)

dwarven said:


> I have the Sigma EF 70-200mm F2.8 DG OS HSM on my R6, and I don't know if it's physically possible to focus faster than that lens does.



Yeah, I wonder if the supposedly faster RF protocols aren't a whole lot of marketing smoke.


----------



## jvillain (Jan 13, 2021)

I had no idea there were that many 3rd party RF lenses available already. Thanks for putting the list together.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm really interested in getting a third-party lense for astro shots as soon as movement restrictions allow me to go to dark sky places. Does anybody have any experience on the following lenses:

Laowa Venus 12mm F2.8 Zero-D
Laowa 15mm F2 FE Zero-D
Samyang RF 14mm F2.8

I'd really appreciate every feedback on either one of these lenses. 

I use to own the Sigma EF 20 F1.4 but I wasn't entirely happy with it (not wide enough/ RF Lenses seem to be way sharper & less coma etc.) so I sold and I've searching ever since.


----------



## padam (Jan 13, 2021)

Does not paint a good picture for aftermarket RF lenses with AF, they will need constant updates.

But I am fine with using adapted EF or Canon RF lenses, they work just fine, I don't see the point of buying into the RF system to use aftermarket glass when the whole point is to have that wider mount diameter with lenses specifically designed for it.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 13, 2021)

padam said:


> Does not paint a good picture for aftermarket RF lenses with AF, they will need constant updates.
> 
> But I am fine with using adapted EF or Canon RF lenses, they work just fine, I don't see the point of buying into the RF system to use aftermarket glass when the whole point is to have that wider mount diameter with lenses specifically designed for it.



3rd parties design glass specifically for RF mount cameras, too.

I have had no issues with my EF Sigma 35/1.4 mounted on an EOS RP with the RF adapter.

I wonder if Alex Barrera's problems with the Samyang AF 85/1.4 have more to do with his R5 than they do the lens, and I have read previously that once the R5 updated to the latest firmware, problems with the Samyang were eliminated. I cannot confirm this with my own experience just yet.

EDIT: many commenters on the video are saying that with version 3 camera firmware, the lens works just fine. It may not be a lens firmware issue at all.


----------



## maves (Jan 13, 2021)

I can highly reccomend the Kipon offerings. I have the 75/2.4 and its fantastic. A friend of mine has the 35/2.4 and has used it in nationally published commercial architectural photo shoots. I plan on picking up one of them soon too!

They are small and light, yet feel solid. Full metal construction. Styling is very Leica-esque. Image quality is great, and the rendering sharp, but with a nice sense of depth. The only trade off is full manual control and relatively slow max aperture.


----------



## TAF (Jan 13, 2021)

In his interview, didn't SIGMA CEO Kazuto Yamaki indicate that they are already operating at max capacity? That would suggest they can't introduce a new lens until they either expand capacity - which didn't sound like 'the plan' in the interview; or discontinue a less popular product to free up production capacity.

So it might be a little while. I'm looking forward to a SIGMA ART in RF.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2021)

TAF said:


> In his interview, didn't SIGMA CEO Kazuto Yamaki indicate that they are already operating at max capacity? That would suggest they can't introduce a new lens until they either expand capacity - which didn't sound like 'the plan' in the interview; or discontinue a less popular product to free up production capacity.
> 
> So it might be a little while. I'm looking forward to a SIGMA ART in RF.



It'll probably be the latter, there is always dead weight in a lineup.


----------



## padam (Jan 13, 2021)

navastronia said:


> 3rd parties design glass specifically for RF mount cameras, too.
> 
> I have had no issues with my EF Sigma 35/1.4 mounted on an EOS RP with the RF adapter.
> 
> ...


I already wrote that I don't have a problem with adapted EF lenses. They are older and much cheaper and they work.

But RF lenses with AF not optimised how Canon designed it? No thanks. Might as well go E-mount instead then, there is really no real difference.

No 3rd party manufacturer designs glass specifically for Canon RF. They do a little adjusting but they don't design the lens from the ground up to take advantage of the wider mount, it has to be E-mount L-mount etc. compatible as well.
I mean it is the same as using Sony glass adapted to the Nikon Z cameras. Just why?

They might work just fine but as technology evolves even further they just going to have more problems regarding AF, the colours will be different as well, I just don't think it is worth the savings when Canon does the job of delivering top quality glass ready for even higher-end bodies.
There are cheaper options here and there, but it's not the main focus, for that specifically, Canon / Nikon are not the ones to go for at this point.


----------



## ColinJR (Jan 13, 2021)

navastronia said:


> Yeah, I wonder if the supposedly faster RF protocols aren't a whole lot of marketing smoke.


I think the extra pins have more to do with video AF than stills, but I can't say that for sure.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 13, 2021)

padam said:


> They might work just fine but *as technology evolves even further they just going to have more problems regarding AF*, the colours will be different as well, I just don't think it is worth the savings when Canon does the job of delivering top quality glass ready for even higher-end bodies.



I don't think there's any evidence for this.

IMO, in the mirrorless era, much of the appeal of 1st party glass comes down to superstition. When the difference between the RF 85/1.2 and the Samyang RF 85/1.4 comes down to barely half a stop of light and _$2000,_ you start to wonder what exactly you're paying for (unless you're independently wealthy or a highly successful pro).


----------



## Surab (Jan 13, 2021)

noncho said:


> Basically all 3rd party lenses ready for Sony E can easily come for RF.
> Samyang 45 1.8 and 75 1.8 for example.
> Or the compact Tamron 2.8 zoom lenses.
> 
> P.S. + Sigma 85 1.4 DN



E mount has a shorter flange distance, so the Tamrons might not be as easy, but anything for L mount (that means all the Sigma DN lenses) should be good to go optically. But this is just speculation.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 13, 2021)

As for "old" lenses that work well on Rf, I can say the ef 35mm f/1.4L II is stunning, out of this world. Never misses with AF, even with action. With the adapter ring, because it is not a front-heavy lens, it's ergonomically very pleasant to use. Sure, a little long for the common conception of a 35mm, but if you can handle the Rf 50mm 1.2L's bulk, the ef 35mm is nicer still.

One of the only other Ef lenses I've kept is Sigma's amazing old 180mm Macro. Excellent AF for what it is, better I'd say than on the 5DIV or the 80D, and made better yet with the R bodies' manual focus guides.

Seriously, the R bodies are making some old lenses better than ever!

So, Sigma, please, join the party. Bring Canon customers great lenses of your own, and help keep Canon sharp with your competition!


----------



## padam (Jan 13, 2021)

navastronia said:


> I don't think there's any evidence for this.
> 
> IMO, in the mirrorless era, much of the appeal of 1st party glass comes down to superstition. When the difference between the RF 85/1.2 and the Samyang RF 85/1.4 comes down to barely half a stop of light and _$2000,_ you start to wonder what exactly you're paying for (unless you're independently wealthy or a highly successful pro).


Believing that for four times less one gets identical quality, that is what's called superstition. 
Again I have no problem with having all these options if they can support it to work reliably at the same level (for both photo and video), I just think 1st party glass was the whole point of the RF system right from the very beginning and I find it funny that some people think their existence is pointless.


----------



## LensFungus (Jan 13, 2021)

I use the Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 and the Sigma 85mm f/1.4 DG DN lens with my Sony and the Tamron SP 35mm /1.4 with my Canon. I would love to see these lenses for Canon R cameras because they are awesome.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 13, 2021)

padam said:


> Believing that for four times less one gets identical quality, that is what's called superstition.
> Again I have no problem with having all these options if they can support it to work reliably at the same level (for both photo and video), I just think 1st party glass was the whole point of the RF system right from the very beginning and I find it funny that some people think their existence is pointless.


This isn't about belief, but empirical evidence. If my old lenses work better on an R system body, that's a gift.

I bought into the R system initially for one lens, the Rf 50mm 1.2L. The reviews convinced me it was The One 50mm I had been waiting for. I was never seriously tempted to go for the Ef 50mm 1.2L, but the ef 50mm 1.4 was my first prime lens.

I traded in the ef 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II because it was ergonomically very difficult for me on the EOS R, especially in portrait orientation.

And I plan to use the ef 35mm 1.4L II on the R bodies as long as possible. It's one I classify as magical.

Customers can certainly go on a lens by lens basis, following reviews of new lenses, reading and seeing how old lenses are doing. Some EF lenses will be considered gems as time goes by, others will be forgotten. But why would anything not RF be discounted when there is so much solid, clear evidence the old lenses perform better than they did before? And why would somebody discard a perfectly good lens for "native" because of, what, "belief"? For a 5% gain in performance?


----------



## padam (Jan 13, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> This isn't about belief, but empirical evidence. If my old lenses work better on an R system body, that's a gift.


I said it two times already that EF adapted makes a whole lot of sense, so I don't understand what wasn't clear about that.

I would much rather use EF lenses that are tested and working on that platform than new aftermarket RF lenses as problems may occur as stated in the video.

But it was stated that there is no point in spending way more on native Canon RF glass, which is just a superstition, they cost a lot more, but they do deliver.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 13, 2021)

padam said:


> I said it two times already that EF adapted makes a whole lot of sense, so I don't understand what wasn't clear about that.
> 
> I would much rather use EF lenses that are tested and working on that platform than new aftermarket RF lenses as problems may occur as stated in the video.
> 
> But it was stated that there is no point in spending way more on native RF glass, which is just a superstition.



There are about a dozen commenters on Barrera's video claiming the Samyang works just fine as long as your R5 firmware is updated, and Barrera himself never states in the video which version he's using. The evidence suggests he was using firmware version 1.0, which could be the problem.

What I meant about "superstition" is that absent autofocus differences, there's increasingly little reason to pony up for 1st party glass given how much of a premium one pays for it in the RF ecosystem

On that note, Barrera mentions his own previous 3rd party glass autofocus problems in this very video, but somehow fails to notice that his problem was 3rd party glass on a _DSLR_ (ostensibly not in live-view mode), which as I have noticed myself, often results in misfocused shots due to the less accurate phase detect autofocus. With contrast-detect autofocus, there are few problems at all.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jan 14, 2021)

Sigma and Tamron making RF lenses can't come soon enough. RF lens pricing is at peak stupidity around 30% dearer than equivalent EF in Australia. There's not a single RF lens I would buy, EF or third party is all I will use. Meanwhile Sony blows us away with a superb 35 f/1.4 GM at $1398 and only 525g. I can imagine a Canon RF being $2200 if f/1.4 or $2800 if f/1.2


----------



## padam (Jan 14, 2021)

navastronia said:


> What I meant about "superstition" is that absent autofocus differences, there's increasingly little reason to pony up for 1st party glass given how much of a premium one pays for it in the RF ecosystem


My main point is this: there is a Samyang 85 1.4 that works with the latest firmware, fine. But are people just going to wait a long time until the line-up is complete or just adapt various lenses in various versions, changing adapters, etc. do I really want to switch from an old EF lens to have a new aftermarket lens instead of just continue using the old one?
Each time some new feature is introduced regarding RF lenses, they will have to find a way to fix it unlike EF, where it is an old platform, but the IBIS function still needs an update in some cases.

I mean I have the Tamron 35/1.4 SP, another inexpensive but 'premium' EF lens, that works 100% fine after the firmware update. It really is an amazing bargain but I am just going to sell it on and get the 35 1.8 RF instead. Because there are about 10 more Tamron lenses that are not yet fully compatible with the R5 (the 17-35/2.8-4 is the other one that got the update so far). And there is no other 1.4 Tamron lens to match this one, it sort of stands on its own.
On the other hand, if we take RF and EF into one basket, then we can see that Canon has quite a nice line-up ready to go,. working out of the box and they render less differently.

If aftermarket native mount glass is so appealing, why one needs to go to Canon instead of Sony where there is a more complete line-up available? Personally, I just don't see the point in having RF-mount or Z-mount camera and not fully utilising what it offers when Sony actually has other advantages, but not in terms of offering the highest level of optics, whether that's the most portable 70-200 f2.8 and f4, a 28-70 with f2, tilt-shift lenses with autofocus, and so on. Right from the get-go, the best EF adaptability and the new RF-mount Canon lenses were the two highlights of this system.


----------



## Athomp2002 (Jan 14, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I think a huge part or the problem that a lot of them are having is in camera corrections (that canon isn’t talking about of giving up that information), and Patents! The patent part isn’t just for the RF mounts, but also for the firmware and creating something that works with canon’s RF system. I don’t think canon will be giving that up any time soon for their R bodies. I also think that’s why 3rd parties are talking about how their current lenses perform with an adapter. But those are just my opinions. We might not see a new lens from sigma or tamron until the end of 2021, and I’ve argued that they might just throw an in-Lens adapter on current models as the best temp solution, but people think I’m not right on that front. I know they are working on it, but it’s taking longer and they aren’t able to work on it like they were due to the pandemic. I was also shocked that sigma came out with an M-Series line up before the RF. But meh! The M-series has been out longer.


----------



## dominic_siu (Jan 14, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> I think we may end up needing a different term to describe RF mounts from third parties if they're not *true* RF (using high speed protocols, with control ring)
> 
> Because, as we all know, it's a lot easier just to use the mechanical mount of the RF system but send the 1987 vintage EF protocols to the camera - which Sigma and the other third parties finally understand after quite a long time of getting it almost but not quite right.
> 
> ...


Agree, there is also another risk of using 3rd party lenses on EOS R series bodies which Canon can simply make those lenses malfunction or not working with updating firmware of the cameras


----------



## navastronia (Jan 14, 2021)

padam said:


> My main point is this: there is a Samyang 85 1.4 that works with the latest firmware, fine. But are people just going to wait a long time until the line-up is complete or *just adapt various lenses in various versions, changing adapters, etc*. do I really want to switch from an old EF lens to have a new aftermarket lens instead of just continue using the old one?


Yep, that's exactly what I'm going to do. By the end of this year, I'll have an EF mount Sigma 35/1.4 and Canon 200/2.8 L II and an RF mount Samyang AF 14/2.8 and Samyang AF 85/1.4 (the lens that started all this discussion). I'll put an EF/RF adapter on each of the EF lenses. Because I shoot only primes, this 4-lens setup will satisfy all my shooting needs w/o breaking the bank.



padam said:


> If aftermarket native mount glass is so appealing, *why one needs to go to Canon instead of Sony where there is a more complete line-up available?* Personally, I just don't see the point in having RF-mount or Z-mount camera and not fully utilising what it offers when Sony actually has other advantages, but not in terms of offering the highest level of optics, whether that's the most portable 70-200 f2.8 and f4, a 28-70 with f2, tilt-shift lenses with autofocus, and so on. Right from the get-go, the best EF adaptability and the new RF-mount Canon lenses were the two highlights of this system.


Because I don't need to have all my glass match and Canon has better menus and ergonomics. I'm fine with mixing and matching glass; clients don't notice the color differences between different lens manufacturers, nor do they notice differences in sharpness at the corners of the frame.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 14, 2021)

padam said:


> My main point is this: there is a Samyang 85 1.4 that works with the latest firmware, fine. But are people just going to wait a long time until the line-up is complete or just adapt various lenses in various versions, changing adapters, etc. do I really want to switch from an old EF lens to have a new aftermarket lens instead of just continue using the old one?
> Each time some new feature is introduced regarding RF lenses, they will have to find a way to fix it unlike EF, where it is an old platform, but the IBIS function still needs an update in some cases.
> 
> ...
> ...


This pretty much sums up why it's looking increasingly likely my next camera will be a Sony, despite my preference for Canon's ergonomics. I'm actually a little sad about that given how much I've enjoyed my Canon gear and the fact that I think Canon gear is generally good quality. But the lenses available for the Sony system, including third party lenses, and their price, are making the Sony system just so much more appealing to me than the Canon system. I realise most of the R system gear is fantastic, and for some people it is exactly what they want. For me, though, the range of smaller and lighter lenses with good IQ, at relatively affordable prices, available for the Sony system is much more of a draw card. I'll hold on a while yet on case things might change for the RF system, but at this point I don't think it will change soon enough for me.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Sigma and Tamron making RF lenses can't come soon enough. RF lens pricing is at peak stupidity around 30% dearer than equivalent EF in Australia. There's not a single RF lens I would buy, EF or third party is all I will use. Meanwhile Sony blows us away with a superb 35 f/1.4 GM at $1398 and only 525g. I can imagine a Canon RF being $2200 if f/1.4 or $2800 if f/1.2


That new Sony 35mm f/1.4 looks great, from the reviews I've seen. I expected it to cost a lot more than that.


----------



## chasingrealness (Jan 14, 2021)

I’d love to see more 1.4 primes out of Samyang. The 85mm is an amazing lens.


----------



## snapshot (Jan 14, 2021)

does the R5/6 do 12fps hs+ mode with the 3rd party RF lenses that support AF ?


----------



## amfoto1 (Jan 14, 2021)

B&H Photo lists 42 Sigma, Tamron and Tokina full frame lenses for Sony e-mount. Many of those are mirrorless designs (not adapted SLR/DSLR), meaning half or more of the R&D is already done toward modified versions for RF mount. No need to reinvent the wheel when all you need to do is change the bolt pattern that fasten it to the axle.


----------



## Fischer (Jan 14, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> I'm really interested in getting a third-party lense for astro shots as soon as movement restrictions allow me to go to dark sky places. Does anybody have any experience on the following lenses:
> 
> Laowa Venus 12mm F2.8 Zero-D
> Laowa 15mm F2 FE Zero-D
> ...


My only manual lens is the Samyang XP 14mm EF F2.4. Stars don't move much in distance - so I'm keeping it. Can hardly be beat imho.


----------



## Fischer (Jan 14, 2021)

We are lucky that third party lens makers have gone high-end since its what modern cameras deserve. I remember that - to my surprise - the otherwise great 70-200 IS L f/4 showed slight weakness compared to the 70-200 IS L II/III on the 5DS/R. Something not noticeable on the 5DII/III (never compared with the 5DIV). I for one plan to expand my current RF lineup with whatever lenses work best on the fabled R5S once it arrives. More choices is just better. ( I know all lenses perform better with more MPIX, but relatively the differences kick in).


----------



## puffo25 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi, I am interested in precise and fast autofocus RF compatible lenses, if possible. Manual focus is tricky, time consuming and for example in very low light conditions hard to use.
I am interested also on very fast and bright lens with an aprture btww F/1,4 and F2,0 and possibly a wide angle lens like a 10 or 12mm to shoot landscape and astro photography.
Currently I have the Samyang 12mm F/2,8 ED AS NCS fisheye with EF mount and I use it in combination with the RF adapter for my R5 camera. Results are good but of course this lens suffer about achromatic aberration....


----------



## navastronia (Jan 14, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Hi, I am interested in precise and fast autofocus RF compatible lenses, if possible. Manual focus is tricky, time consuming and for example in very low light conditions hard to use.
> I am interested also on very fast and bright lens with an aprture btww F/1,4 and F2,0 and possibly a wide angle lens like a 10 or 12mm to shoot landscape and astro photography.
> Currently I have the Samyang 12mm F/2,8 ED AS NCS fisheye with EF mount and I use it in combination with the RF adapter for my R5 camera. Results are good but of course this lens suffer about achromatic aberration....



Hi! As of right now, there is only one wide angle RF autofocus prime, the Samyang/Rokinon AF 14mm/f2.8. There is also the RF 15-35/2.8 wide angle zoom. There is nothing wider available in autofocus, in RF mount, right now.

However, if you can find an autofocus lens you like in EF mount, you can probably use it on an RF body with the EF/RF adapter. Hope this helps - good luck and happy shooting.


----------



## woodman411 (Jan 14, 2021)

It's not just about autofocus performance with third party lenses. Stepless aperture (google Tamron video clicking noises), color rendering, bokeh rendering, corner quality, and build quality/durability are all factors to consider, where Canon L glass usually come out on top (there are exceptions of course).

But third party lenses excel in value that Canon can't touch for several reasons. First, they have economies of scale across systems. As others have mentioned, they aren't making a lens specific for the R system, that R lens is probably available on several other mounts. Second, they don't usually cater to the professional crowd, which demand levels of durability and serviceability that affect design and materials (see for example Roger Cicala's breakdown of the Canon 35L versus the Sigma Art 35). Not to say that third party build quality is poor, but as Roger shows, definitely not at the same level as Canon. And finally, they don't ensure compatibility with the endless body/lens/extender/flash/etc combos possible in the EOS system at the same level as Canon does, meaning less time spent on testing and compatibility.

The above doesn't exactly put third party in a positive light, but they might have a place depending on your needs. For example, if there is a focal range that is not used often, but still needs to be covered, third party can be a low cost option (someone earlier mentioned an ultra-wide prime for a few hundred dollars just to play with). Or maybe one prefers a high quality f/1.4 or f/1.8 prime that Canon doesn't make. Or maybe it is a niche focal range. Etc. Third party offers more choices at usually much lower prices, so I'd rather have more choices versus less choices. But they do have their place. If budget allows for it and it's a focal range used often, I will almost always go for the Canon L.


----------



## melgross (Jan 14, 2021)

In that interview, which partly can be read at DPREVIEW, the CEO of Sigma made a statement that needs to be thought about. He said that they will remain a photographic company producing lenses and cameras for “as long as possible.”

when you say that, you’re already thinking about the time when it won’t be possible. That’s a very negative statement, and I wonder if he realized it when he made it. Everything else in the interview needs to be tempered by that one statement.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 14, 2021)

padam said:


> Does not paint a good picture for aftermarket RF lenses with AF, they will need constant updates.
> 
> But I am fine with using adapted EF or Canon RF lenses, they work just fine, I don't see the point of buying into the RF system to use aftermarket glass when the whole point is to have that wider mount diameter with lenses specifically designed for it.


Mount diameter is the same for EF/RF.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jan 14, 2021)

I think without COVID, 2021 would have been the year for 3rd party RF support to hit full swing. Really, before last year the EOS R and RP were kind of middling, and canon appeared to be still fully committed to the DSLR with the release of a new flagship 1DXIII. The R5 and R6 then hit, and became the two top selling cameras. With now lots of traction on this mount, the 3rd party guys will be hot to get in on the sales. They see both the need and the profit margin - with canon's prices so high they can price higher but still be less than Canon, and get more profit per lens since those likely share at least some R&D cost with versions for other mounts. 

The Sigma guy interview - I wouldn't read too much in to it. If the company is really fully committed to their current product line, and has an R&D pipeline full of new lenses for it, then they will be dinosaurs soon. They have to see the writing on the wall for the DSLR line, and if they really are committed to continuing to produce camera lenses 'as long as possible' then they will have RF mount lenses as part of that future. I read what he says as typical corporate speak. They aren't ready to talk about what they are going to release because they aren't ready to produce it, and they don't want to tip off the competition and get beat to market. 

But this is obviously just my take, I don't have any inside info. 

-Brian


----------



## melgross (Jan 15, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> I think without COVID, 2021 would have been the year for 3rd party RF support to hit full swing. Really, before last year the EOS R and RP were kind of middling, and canon appeared to be still fully committed to the DSLR with the release of a new flagship 1DXIII. The R5 and R6 then hit, and became the two top selling cameras. With now lots of traction on this mount, the 3rd party guys will be hot to get in on the sales. They see both the need and the profit margin - with canon's prices so high they can price higher but still be less than Canon, and get more profit per lens since those likely share at least some R&D cost with versions for other mounts.
> 
> The Sigma guy interview - I wouldn't read too much in to it. If the company is really fully committed to their current product line, and has an R&D pipeline full of new lenses for it, then they will be dinosaurs soon. They have to see the writing on the wall for the DSLR line, and if they really are committed to continuing to produce camera lenses 'as long as possible' then they will have RF mount lenses as part of that future. I read what he says as typical corporate speak. They aren't ready to talk about what they are going to release because they aren't ready to produce it, and they don't want to tip off the competition and get beat to market.
> 
> ...


Corporate speak is positive. It can also be confusing. But when a CEO makes that kind of statement, it’s something to consider. After all, he knows far more than we do about what’s going on. My contacts don’t say much about that.


----------



## Athomp2002 (Jan 16, 2021)

jd7 said:


> This pretty much sums up why it's looking increasingly likely my next camera will be a Sony, despite my preference for Canon's ergonomics. I'm actually a little sad about that given how much I've enjoyed my Canon gear and the fact that I think Canon gear is generally good quality. But the lenses available for the Sony system, including third party lenses, and their price, are making the Sony system just so much more appealing to me than the Canon system. I realise most of the R system gear is fantastic, and for some people it is exactly what they want. For me, though, the range of smaller and lighter lenses with good IQ, at relatively affordable prices, available for the Sony system is much more of a draw card. I'll hold on a while yet on case things might change for the RF system, but at this point I don't think it will change soon enough for me.


It probably won’t. I was speaking about this on another thread and something became apparent to me. Sigma is over performing in sales with EF lenses and sigma had a couple of M-mount lenses that were supposed to be released and now that M-line from canon is expected to be discontinued. The other thing is the in body corrections don’t exist for 3rd party lenses. It doesn’t make sense why 3rd parties are having to reverse engineer everything. It seems counter productive if this is going to be their main line for the future. But lens and camera rental sites did show that DSLR’s and DSLR lenses are still remain supreme in gear being rented for canon and Nikon despite mirrorless options. So idk. Maybe everyone is just going to have to be comfortable with higher priced canon lenses or comfortable using an adapter.


----------



## vignes (Jan 21, 2021)

are the 3rd party lens using RF lens protocol or EF lens protocol?
There are limitation with EF tech. One example, RF interface has more data bandwidth which allows for more data i.e. OIS integration with IBIS etc. Canon surely has plans to further add features. if these lens are using EF tech, it may limit taking advantage of future R systems features.


----------



## TAF (Jan 22, 2021)

melgross said:


> In that interview, which partly can be read at DPREVIEW, the CEO of Sigma made a statement that needs to be thought about. He said that they will remain a photographic company producing lenses and cameras for “as long as possible.”
> 
> when you say that, you’re already thinking about the time when it won’t be possible. That’s a very negative statement, and I wonder if he realized it when he made it. Everything else in the interview needs to be tempered by that one statement.



Language issue? Perhaps he really meant to say that they are a photographic company and have no plans to change from that?

As opposed to Canon, who does many different things.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 23, 2021)

vignes said:


> are the 3rd party lens using RF lens protocol or EF lens protocol?


Most of them use neither EF nor RF because they don't have any electronics. And I'm shure the 4 AF lenses have only EF mount protocol.


----------



## Bev Parks (Feb 23, 2021)

You guys have the Venus Laowa RF 15mm f/4.5 listed as a tilt-shift lens. I do believe it is shift only, no tilt.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (May 13, 2021)

It looks like there's a new 85mm AUTOFOCUS-lens for RF-mount by Yongnuo (?):








New Yongnuo YN 85mm f/1.8R DF DSM AF mirrorless lens for Canon RF mount announced - Photo Rumors


Yongnuo released a new YN 85mm f/1.8R DF DSM AF mirrorless lens for Canon RF mount. The new lens is the same as the Yongnuo 85mm f/1.8S DF DS for Sony E-mount with some minor differences (rubber gasket, new focus/control/switch, etc.): Additional information on the new Yongnuo YN 85mm f/1.8R DF...




photorumors.com


----------



## Quirkz (May 13, 2021)

iamTTboy said:


> I am hoping for a RF version of the Tamron 17-35 2.8-4 that will be more compact, otherwise the EF is still pretty good


That lens got a lot of hate when it was announced (17 not wide enough! Variable aperture DEAR GOD!), but I have to say I love it for the bang for the buck. Great price, weight, size and pretty good image quality.
I'd snap up an RF version in a heartbeat if they retained the price and made it a bit more compact again.


----------



## trulandphoto (May 14, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



The Tokina SZX SUPER TELE 400mm F8 Reflex MF is also available in RF mount according to their website.


----------



## chasingrealness (May 14, 2021)

Quirkz said:


> That lens got a lot of hate when it was announced (17 not wide enough! Variable aperture DEAR GOD!), but I have to say I love it for the bang for the buck. Great price, weight, size and pretty good image quality.
> I'd snap up an RF version in a heartbeat if they retained the price and made it a bit more compact again.


I love my 17-35 and have taken some of my favorite images with it. Perfect as a travel companion, but don’t drop it even a short distance. The filter thread is total weak sauce. If they do remake this lens for RF I hope they fix that. I would replace mine if they did.


----------



## Ozarker (May 14, 2021)

chasingrealness said:


> I love my 17-35 and have taken some of my favorite images with it. Perfect as a travel companion, but don’t drop it even a short distance. The filter thread is total weak sauce. If they do remake this lens for RF I hope they fix that. I would replace mine if they did.


Great photo!


----------



## chasingrealness (May 14, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Great photo!


Thanks man! First print I ever sold. Taken on my EOS RP - a budget camera - with a budget lens and a budget Tiffen variable ND all sitting on a busted cheapo travel tripod.


----------



## slclick (May 22, 2021)

Anyone have any opinions on the TTArtisan 21mm f/1.5? I love that focal length. Classic wide without getting too whacked. Being $239 it might be worth it even if it's a return. I'm curious about contrast, colors, smoothness of bokeh (10 blades)


----------



## Nemorino (May 22, 2021)

Yongnuo has released a AF lens, the YN85mm F1.8R DF DSM.

Afaik it is the first third party lens with a control ring:


> *Equipped with control ring, supports silent operation*
> 
> Users can assign common functions such as aperture, shutter speed, ISO sensitivity, etc. to the control ring according to their needs. Rotating the control ring can quickly adjust the corresponding parameters, greatly improving operation convenience creative efficiency.
> The lens is also designed with a "Click" switch: After Click is turned on, turning the control ring will have a clear sense of gear and a "click" sound; When the Click is turned off, turning the control ring will not make any noise,which is helpful during video recording.
> ...



https://www.hkyongnuo.com/productinfo/621310.html

There is no shop selling the RF mount lens in Germany but the Sony version is 279€.


----------



## Ozarker (May 22, 2021)

slclick said:


> Anyone have any opinions on the TTArtisan 21mm f/1.5? I love that focal length. Classic wide without getting too whacked. Being $239 it might be worth it even if it's a return. I'm curious about contrast, colors, smoothness of bokeh (10 blades)











TTArtisan 21mm f1.5


Explore this photo album by Charles Schmidt on Flickr!




www.flickr.com












Review: TTArtisan 21mm 1.5 - phillipreeve.net


The TTArtisan 21mm 1.5 is a very small and fast M-mount lens. Find out how it performs on the 42mp A7rII and the 24mp Leica M10 in this review.




phillipreeve.net





There are a lot more photos from that lens on flickr. Of course, we don't know what had to be done in post to get there. I used to belong to a vintage lens group and there were several people in the group that loved TTArtisan lenses. Not a vintage lens, but allowed due to manual focus.


----------



## Quirkz (May 30, 2021)

chasingrealness said:


> Thanks man! First print I ever sold. Taken on my EOS RP - a budget camera - with a budget lens and a budget Tiffen variable ND all sitting on a busted cheapo travel tripod.


I've got the R5 now... and I still often find myself carrying the RP + 35 1.8. Very much an underrated camera.


----------



## EsvinSof (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jun 25, 2021)

As previously noted in these comments, there's a new 85mm AF lens coming up.
Christopher Frost reviews the Yongnuo AF 85mm f/1.8 R DF DSM for Canon RF mount:


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Aug 30, 2021)

As mentioned around on a lot of photography news sites and blogs recently, Venus Optics has launched new mount options for a bunch of their lenses, including an RF mount version of the very special *Laowa 24mm f/14 2X Macro Probe** !*


----------



## bergstrom (Sep 27, 2021)

Tamron, where the hell are you? And whenever they do come, use USB C fir firmware updates and not have to buy this tap on thing.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 4, 2021)

Sirui 50mm T2.9 1.6x Anamorphic lens for Canon RF Mount


Buy Sirui 50mm T2.9 1.6x Anamorphic lens for Canon RF Mount direct from the official Sirui Australia store. Free shipping on orders over $69.




sirui-photo.com.au





Afaik the first Sirui anamorphic lens in RF mount


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 14, 2021)

Full manual Mitakon 90mm 1.5





(New) Mitakon Speedmaster 90mm f/1.5 Lens | Mitakon - ZY Optics







zyoptics.net


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Dec 30, 2021)

25mm, 35mm and 50mm T/1.05 Cinema lenses (APS-C) from 7Artisans available with RF mount:








The three 7Artisans cinema lenses are now officially announced - Photo Rumors


The previously rumored 7Artisans cinema lenses are now officially announced and are available at the official 7artisans online store (international shipping available): Here are the details: 7Artisans 25mm T1.05 cinema lens 7Artisans 35mm T1.05 cinema lens 7Artisans 50mm T1.05 cinema lens...




photorumors.com








__





7Artisans official store


7Artisans official store




7artisans.store





TTartisan 90mm f/1.25 with RF-mount:








TTartisan's 90mm F1.25 lens is now available for six new camera mounts, costs $435


Previously only available for Leica M-mount cameras, the ultra-fast 90mm F1.25 lens is now available for Canon RF, Fujifilm GFX, Hasselblad X1D, Leica L, Nikon Z and Sony E mount camera systems—and retails for $305 less than the M-mount version.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jan 27, 2022)

More Cinema lenses for RF mount:








Angenieux RF Mount for EZ Zoom Lens Series Released | CineD


Angenieux has just introduced a new RF mount option for their EZ cinema zoom lenses with swappable lens mount.




www.cined.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jan 29, 2022)

The first lens from Meyer Optik Görlitz available in RF-mount, the Trioplan 35 f2.8 II:









Trioplan 35 f2.8 II


The famous soap bubble bokeh in wide angle The focal length of 35mm makes it a lens for telling stories: It captures people in their natural…




www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 26, 2022)

Trioplan 100 f2.8 II


The new version of the classic With our Trioplan 100 f2.8 II we present you the classic of the Meyer Optik Görlitz family in a new, revised version.…




www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com







https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1682927-REG/meyer_optik_gorlitz_mog10028iicr_trioplan_100mm_f_2_8_ii.html


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Mar 9, 2022)

Laowa 7.5mm T2.9 Zero-D S35 Cine - LAOWA Camera Lenses


Name Laowa 7.5mm T2.9 Zero-D S35 Cine Focal Length 7.5mm T-Stop Range T2.9-22 Format Compatibility S35 Angle of View 123° Image Circle 29mm Lens Structure 16 elements in 10 groups (2 ED glasses & 2asperical glasses) Aperture Blades 7 Min. Focusing Distance 25cm/ 9.84” Max. Magnification 0.05x...




www.venuslens.net


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 9, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> More Cinema lenses for RF mount:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so sad Angenieux and Kinoptik no longer produce photo lenses


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Mar 11, 2022)

*Sirui full-frame 75mm T2.9 1.6x Anamorphic lens.*














SIRUI 75mm T2.9 1.6x Full-Frame Anamorphic Lens


You can get sharp distortion-free images shooting from a distance. There’s a lot more information horizontally in close-up shots, leaving a strong visual impact on the audience. The common aspect ratios of most mirrorless camera sensors are 3:2 and 16:9. If you shoot in 3:2 mode, you’ll get a...




cf.sirui.com













SIRUI 75mm T2.9 1.6x Full-Frame Anamorphic Lens


The 2nd Full-Frame Anamorphic Lens from SIRUI-1.6x squeeze factor-2.8:1 CinemaScope Aspect Ratio




www.indiegogo.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Mar 26, 2022)

Two AstrHori RF-mount lenses:

AstrHori 50mm F2.0 Large Aperture Full Frame Manual Prime Lens with Blur Effect & Filter Slot​


https://www.amazon.com/AstrHori-Aperture-Compatible-RF-Mount-Mirrorless/dp/B09P4TB1J1



AstrHori 50mm F1.4 Large Aperture Full Frame Manual Tilt Lens Miniature Model Effect & Filter Slot​


https://www.amazon.com/AstrHori-Aperture-Compatible-RF-Mount-Mirrorless/dp/B09W2DJ923


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 22, 2022)

Meike Mini Prime Cine Lens Set for RF Mount Released – Includes New 10mm T2.2 | CineD


Meike released a new mount option for their Mini Prime Cine Lens Set: Canon RF. It includes the new Meike Mini Prime 10mm T2.2.




www.cined.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 30, 2022)

Xingyao Optical: *Brightin Star 16mm f/2.8* for RF mount soon available?:









New Brightin Star 16mm f/2.8 lens from Xingyao Optical for Canon RF, Sony E, Nikon Z, and Leica L mounts - Photo Rumors


Xingyao Optical announced a new Brightin Star 16mm f/2.8 lens full-frame wide-angle lens for Canon RF, Sony E, Nikon Z, and Leica L mounts (Brightin Star lenses are sold on Amazon): Lens design: 12 elements and 11 groups Minimal focusing distance: 0.3m Expected to be launched in June The...




photorumors.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (May 4, 2022)

Even though CR has written about them, they still miss to be added to this list:









Laowa introduces the 20mm f/4 Zero-D shift lens for Canon RF and EF


Laowa has released the Laowa 20mm f/4 Zero-D Shift lens for both the Canon EF and the Canon RF mount. This lens has no electronic connections but for a shift



www.canonrumors.com













Kamlan introduces it's first full frame lens - available for the RF mount


Kamlan has made some interesting APS-C lenses in the past, and now they look to branch out into the full-frame market. With no electronic connections, it's a



www.canonrumors.com





Maybe time to remove this list from the left-menu on CR site, if updating the list has been completely abandoned? (Also see last handful of previous comments)


----------



## Stig Nygaard (May 6, 2022)

*TTArtisan 50mm f/0.95 APS-C.*

Not sure, but does "R mount" refer to Canon RF mount?:









APS-C 50mm F0.95


Key Features ※E/FX/EOS-M/M43/Z/L/R ※Aperture Range: f/0.95 to f/16 ※Focusing Method: Manual Focus Operation Additional information: ※Focus length: 50mm ※Filter size: 62-64mm ※Max aperture: F0.95 ※Min aperture: F16 ※Focus type: Manual ※Diaphragm Blades: 10pcs ※Optical design: 8...




ttartisan.myshopify.com





(or is older Leica 1976-2009 R-mount - or even Canon 1959-1964 R-mount ;-) ) ?


----------



## Nemorino (May 6, 2022)

It's a RF mount:





TTArtisan APS-C 50mm F0.95-APS-C Lenses-TTArtisan Official Website


TTArtisan APS-C 50mm F0.95 VideoProduct picture SlideAdvantages SlideDreamy Bokeh& Nice atmosphere The strong ability of bokeh display of the F0.95 aperture spreads the back (front) scene like a cre



en.ttartisan.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (May 29, 2022)

Kipon IBELUX 40mm f/0.85 Mark III Announced - Ultra Fast, Fully Manual APS-C Prime Lens | CineD


Kipon IBELUX 40mm f/0.85 is an ultra-fast prime lens for mirrorless cameras that covers up to APS-C sensors and is available for $1,780.




www.cined.com













IBELUX 40mm/f0.85 EOS R MARK III Lens - KIPON


The IBELUX lens with the biggest aperture of 0.85 in the world and focal length of 40mm are initially available for Canon EOS R mount Mirrorless systems.




kipon.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jun 13, 2022)

Another missing on this list:









Venus Optics unveils a new 90mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO for mirrorless camera


Anhui China, 13 June 2022 – Three years since Venus Optics launched its award-winning 100mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO, the brand announced the new 90m f/2.8 2X




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jun 18, 2022)

This 7Artisans 25mm F0.95 ED APS-C lens has an RF-mount version:









七工匠 7Artisans 25mm F0.95 ED 発売


株式会社焦点工房は、ミラーレス機用の交換レンズ「七工匠 7Artisans 25mm F0.95 ED ブラッ…




stkb-co-jp.translate.goog


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 3, 2022)

Meike 16mm T2.5 Full-Frame Cine Lens Released | CineD


The new Meike 16mm T2.5 is the sixth member in the company’s lineup of full-frame cinema lenses. It comes in 5 lens mount options (PL/EF/RF/E/L) and features a 45mm image circle, geared focus and iris rings, and 11 aperture blades. It is now available for $1,199.




www.cined.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 6, 2022)

DZOFILM Marlin 1.6x Expander Cine Lens Adapter


DZOFILM Marlin 1.6x Expander, increases the focal length and magnifies the image circle by 1.6x, converts Super 35 Pictor Zoom lenses to cover Full Frame or Vista Vision.




www.dzofilm.com





DZOFilm has announced a new Marlin 1.6x Expander to adapt Super35 lenses to full-frame cameras. The adapter multiplies the lens's focal length by 1.6x to magnify the image circle, resulting in a light loss of 1.5 stops,

Can be mounted on RF cameras.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 7, 2022)

Just call me annoying, but lets make a comment about this one too. And yes, I know it already is on the list as "(Coming soon)". But now it actually is here...









Venus Optics announces the Laowa RF 12-24mm f/5.6 zoom lens


Anhui China, 7 July 2022 – Venus Optics, the camera lens manufacturer that has been endeavoring to invent high-quality lenses at an affordable price, is thril




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 14, 2022)

Meike 10mm F2.0 Aps-C Manual Focus Prime for RF-mount​








10mm F2.0 Aps-C Prime Manual Focus Wide Angle Lens M43/Sony E/Fuji X/Canon RF/Nikon Z MountRF


10mm F2.0 Aps-C Prime Manual Focus Wide Angle Lens M43/Sony E/Fuji X/Canon RF/Nikon Z Mount Now the E/X/Z is Available Now ! ! ! RF/M43 will be available on July 20th. Specialist: Focal Length: 10mm Weight: 550gMinimum focusing distance: 0.3mLens Structure: 12 groups 15 elementsM43 View of...




meikeglobal.com





The RF-mount version will be available from July 20th.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 14, 2022)

New *TTArtisan 50mm f2.0* Manual Focus APS-C RF-mount:









50mm f2.0 Multi mounts


50mm is known as the standard focal length. The viewing angle is very close to the actual human eyesight. The most usable in the realistic restoration of the scene and capturing the characteristics of light and shadow. When using a 50mm f2.0 on RF mount full-frame camera needs to be switched to...




ttartisan.myshopify.com





Overview of RF mount lenses from TTArtisan:









Products


TTArtisan is a Chinese company that develops and manufactures mirrorless lenses. We will do our best to provide quality products and services for photography enthusiasts.




ttartisan.myshopify.com


----------



## RF_specialist (Jul 17, 2022)

7artisans 25mm f/0.95 for Canon RF APS-C exists already. Should receive it in a week.


----------



## amfoto1 (Aug 11, 2022)

Venus Laowa has a crop only 10mm f/4 "Cookie" lens coming in RF mount soon. It will be manual focus, manual aperture.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Aug 11, 2022)

New 7Artisans Spectrum full-frame Cine lenses for RF mount:

50mm T2.0
85mm T2.0









7Artisans Spectrum Full Frame T2.0 Cine Lenses Released | CineD


7Artisans has recently released a new family of fast full-frame cinema glass, the Spectrum 35, 50, and 85mm T2.0.




www.cined.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Aug 14, 2022)

*Has Viltrox AF 85mm f/1.8 RF been discontinued?*

I just noticed that I couldn't find the productpage for Viltrox AF 85mm f/1.8 RF anymore on their homepages (viltrox.com, viltroxstore.com).
A website error? Temporary unavailable? Or has Canon forced Viltrox to discontinue the RF-mount autofocus lens? ...
Or is it just me who cannot find it?
I can't even find the latest firmware version 1.1.5 for it...

I was expecting to find something on pages like this (from various links and my browser historic):
https://www.viltrox.com/NewsInfoCategory?categoryId=362130&PageInfoId=0
https://viltroxstore.com/en/products/viltrox-85mm-rf-mount-for-canon-eos-r-mirrorless-camera
https://www.viltrox.com/NewsInfoCategory?categoryId=362130&PageInfoId=0

There was rumors of some (more) upcoming RF-mount AF fullframe and APS-C primes from Viltrox. But if they for some reason can't produce RF-mount AF-lenses, I guess we can forget our hopes about them:
https://photorumors.com/2022/05/22/...nses-for-canon-rf-mount-full-frame-and-aps-c/


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 15, 2022)

That would be unfortunate. At the moment use my Tamron/Sigma/etc lenses with the adapter just fine, but would be nice to have native (mirrorless) glass available in the future as it would cost & weigh less for weather sealed quality lenses. Would even be happy if they kept on using the EF protocol with the RF lenses, but it looks like Canon is denying every RF lens with AF.

If that continues into the future, I'm unsure what my options will be as it's just impossible to buy the L series prime lenses from Canon (as a not fulltime professional). Still hoping they will release some good compromise in between the now 'cheap' f1.8 and 'pro' f1.2, but I highly doubt it. 

Tamron by the way stopped production of nearly all (except 24-70/70-200/etc) there EF lenses some years ago and completely switched to Sony E, so they might not even go to the RF mount if it proves to difficult.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 15, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> *Has Viltrox AF 85mm f/1.8 RF been discontinued?*
> 
> I just noticed that I couldn't find the productpage for Viltrox AF 85mm f/1.8 RF anymore on their homepages (viltrox.com, viltroxstore.com).
> A website error? Temporary unavailable? Or has Canon forced Viltrox to discontinue the RF-mount autofocus lens? ...
> ...


That has been discussed in another thread too






SIGMA will address the RF mount in 2022 [CR3]


I don't have a lot of reliable sources for SIGMA and Tamron, which isn't for a lack of trying. One of the most asked questions I get is "when will SIGMA and/or Tamron launch RF lenses?" With my answer usually being that I have no idea. That may have changed this week, as a good source for...




www.canonrumors.com





In my opinion, a most disappointing development.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Aug 16, 2022)

AstrHori's $329 85mm F2.8 tilt macro lens​








AstrHori's $329 85mm F2.8 tilt macro lens is available for six mirrorless camera systems


This fully-manual tilt macro lens has a 1:1 magnification ratio and is available for Canon RF, Fujifilm X, L, Nikon Z and Sony E mounts.




www.dpreview.com





Btw, not the first RF-mount lenses from AstrHori. They also have a couple of 50mm lenses...






产品中心-博圳道（深圳）科技有限公司


博圳道（深圳）科技有限公司



www.astrhori.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Aug 31, 2022)

TTArtisan 35mm f/1.4 and 50mm f/1.2 APS-C RF-mount lenses...









TTArtisan 35mm f/1.4 and 50mm f/1.2 lenses now available for Canon RF-mount - Photo Rumors


TTArtisan has released the 35mm f/1.4 (black and silver) and 50mm f/1.2 (black) mirrorless manual focus APS-C lenses for the Canon RF mount. Previously, the two lenses were available only for Canon EF-M, Sony E, Nikon Z, Fujifilm X, Micro Four Thirds, and Leica L mount. All TTartisan APS-C...




photorumors.com













APS-C 35mm F1.4


Key Features 【Sturdy Construction】 TTArtisan 35mm F1.4 Aps-c Lens is one of the smallest and lightest normal-length prime lens, designed for APS-C-format mirrorless cameras. It’s all-metal boby with 7 elements in 6 groups and 10 diaphragm blades, weighing only 0.4lb/180g(as heavy as an apple)...




ttartisan.myshopify.com












APS-C 50mm F1.2


E\EOS-M\X\M43-Mount Lens Aperture Range: f/1.2 to f/16 Focusing Method:Manual Focus Operation Minimum Focusing Distance: 0.5m Additional information: Focus length: 50mm Filter size: 52mm Max aperture: F1.2 Min aperture: F16 Frame type: APS-C/M43 Focus type: Manual The closest focus length: 0.5m...




ttartisan.myshopify.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Sep 3, 2022)

Another one from TTArtisan:
APS-C *25mm f/2.0* RF-mount lens...






TTArtisan APS-C 25mm F2-APS-C Lenses-TTArtisan Official Website


TTArtisan APS-C 25mm F2 VideoProduct picture SlideAdvantages SlideFree to carry, multi subject gear The equivalence of a full frame is about 37.5mm, which is close to the natural field of human eyesight, and



www.ttartisan.com













APS-C 25mm F2


Please check the Policy before placing an order. Placing an order means accepting the store policy.




ttartisan.myshopify.com


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Sep 11, 2022)

*Meyer Optik Görlitz Biotar 58 f1.5 II for RF-mount:*



https://www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com/en/lenses/biotar-58-f1.5-ii











Meyer-Optik Gorlitz Biotar 58mm f/1.5 II Lens for Canon RF


Buy Meyer-Optik Gorlitz Biotar 58mm f/1.5 II Lens for Canon RF featuring RF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/1.5 to f/16, Manual Focus Design, 14-Blade Diaphragm, Filter Thread: 52mm. Review Meyer-Optik Gorlitz null




www.bhphotovideo.com





*TTArtisan APS-C 17mm F1.4 for RF-mount:*









APS-C 17mm F1.4


※Wide Angle & Large Aperture with 0.2m Minimum Focus Distance TTArtisan 17mm f/1.4 adopts the equivalent focal length on full-frame is about 25mm, with an angle of 81°. The unique combination of large aperture and 0.2m minimum focus distance makes the use scene of the lens not limited. Please...




ttartisan.myshopify.com





*SIRUI RF-mount Full-Frame Anamorphics 35mm T2.9 And 100mm T2.9 1.6x Lenses, Plus 1.25x Adapter:*

Via indiegogo: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sirui-the-most-affordable-2x-anamorphic-solution


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Sep 25, 2022)

Great to see the list updated!


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 22, 2022)

Some intersting cheap chinese lenses have been listed at geizhals.de a german price watch page:



AstrHori 18mm 8.0 Shift​A fixed aperture pancake with 6mm shift for FF. @160€


TTArtisan 50mm 1.4 Tilt​+/-8° tilt @ 270€


https://en.ttartisan.com/?list_9/155.html




Very special offers


----------



## OskarB (Dec 22, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> listed at geizhal.de a german price watch page:


Geizhals is Austrian, and I think one of the oldest, successful price watch sites in Europe.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes, but I used the German domain, the Austrian may differ.


----------

